# TV licence and multiroom dwelling



## nick468 (1 Feb 2011)

Hi there,

I have had a card through my door warning that a tv licence inspector will return in ten days to see if we have a licence.  

The house is divided up into eight rooms with locks on each doors.

Seemingly, I am the only person in the house who has a licence for my own room.  It is addressed specifically to my room.

Other people in the house refuse to buy a licence (but are happy to carry on watching free tv!).  Frankly, I am not concerned whether they are fined to the hilt, or have their tellys taken away.

What I am concerned about though, is if the inspector comes in and rips out the cable connection which feeds all the tvs in the house (including mine).

Do they have powers to do this, or am I just imagining some horror story?

Nick


----------



## pudds (1 Feb 2011)

I'm guessing your just a tenant like the other folk, if thats the case and you have a licence I wouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## gianni (1 Feb 2011)

The inspector won't be ripping out any cable connection. Don't worry. He/She may issue summons to non-compliant residents in the building (eventually) but as you're compliant you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## fizzelina (2 Feb 2011)

He/She can only issue a summons if they know the full name of the other residents in the building, which they won't unless you or someone else tells them. They haven't the authority to enter the building, touch any cable connections and you're not even obliged to tell them your name when they ask you for it.


----------



## metal1 (7 Feb 2011)

Sorry to jump on the thread but I recently got a summons for a tv licence, I have a tv but no stations and just use it to watch dvds and play games do I need to have a licence?


----------



## Latrade (7 Feb 2011)

Yes, the licence is for having equipment capable of receiving a broadcast which a television is capable of doing.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Feb 2011)

fizzelina said:


> you're not even obliged to tell them your name when they ask you for it.



are u sure this is true? Surely there would be consequences if you dont give your name? Guilty!


----------



## SparkRite (7 Feb 2011)

Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *fizzelina* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1132463#post1132463 
_you're not even obliged to tell them your name when they ask you for it._






shootingstar said:


> are u sure this is true? Surely there would be consequences if you dont give your name? Guilty!




No obligation to answer any questions, give any information or entertain them in any fashion whatsoever.


----------



## Complainer (9 Feb 2011)

The inspector has nothing to do with the cable connection. That is supplied to you by a private company (UPC?), and has nothing to do with your licence.


----------



## Leper (15 Feb 2011)

I think I can answer most of the questions here:-

A TV Licence Inspector calls.  He/She must ask have you a television receiving apparatus (ie TV).  If the answer is "Yes" - you may be asked if you have a TV Licence.  If you have no licence the inspector will ask you to acquire a licence within a fixed period (probably 2 weeks). He/She will ask to see the TV set as you cannot be prosecuted otherwise.  Obviously, you may refuse if you wish.

But, if the inspector sees the TV set (even through a window) you may be prosecuted eventhough you said that you have no TV set.

It is best to be cooperative and be truthful.  The TV inspector is usually fairly human in approach and would prefer the purchase of a licence to a prosecution anyday.

In certain instances the TV Inspector may impound the TV set (usually after several prosecutions) but TV sets have decreased in value over the years and the practice is largely not carried out.  I have never heard of wiring being removed from blocks of apartments etc.


----------



## Guest110 (15 Feb 2011)

If it is 1 house with multiple rooms, you only need 1 tv licence. The licence is for the premises not for each individual TV.


----------



## bullworth (16 Feb 2011)

what happens if you have no tv but have a satelite dish on the roof ?


----------



## Time (16 Feb 2011)

What is the dish being used for?


----------



## JoeB (16 Feb 2011)

Pehaps there was once a TV and now there isn't... 

Is a licence reqired for a PC with a TV tuner card? Can the inspector 'see' this equipment through a window?

If a house is split into seperate' lockable' dwellings, then a TV license is likely needed for each seperate 'dwelling'. But it might be tricky if it's a house share, where I'd agree that only one license is needed.


----------



## bullworth (16 Feb 2011)

Time said:


> What is the dish being used for?


 
nothing. it cost money to put up. why should i pay money to take it down [or take risks to my health on an awkward slippery roof in the rain ]  and dump it when i would need it in any future scenario where a tv is returned to the dwelling? i also would have nowhere to store it. its best left where it is but as the recession gets worse and real life takes precedence i can see myself simply getting rid of the telly for now as i would switch the telly on only once a month as it is . is the law so draconian that i would be forced to remove the dish ?


----------



## Happy Girl (16 Feb 2011)

*If I have two television sets in my home do I need licences for them both?*

If the equipment capable of receiving a television signal (for example a television set or a personal computer) is held in a household (an apartment, flat or a house), then one television licence will cover multiple pieces of equipment. In other words, if you have a television set in your living room and kitchen, one television licence covers both sets. 
However, if the building in which the equipment is kept is sub-divided into flats or apartments or other separate living quarters, then a separate television licence must be held for each of these quarters. In other words, an individual licence must be held for each separate flat, apartment or other dwelling.
from [broken link removed]


----------



## JoeB (16 Feb 2011)

Yes, but what about individual locked rooms in a dwelling with one overall rent? One license suffices?... so it's down to rental payments probably, .. if one rent then one license, if multiple rents then multiple licenses.

I think PCs with tuner cards are excluded, or at least informally waived... (as buisnesses may be caught that way, which isn't desired.)

The satalite dish might represent part of a system for receiving TV, and as sch may be liable, although this is unlikely.

You cannot remove the TV decoder or tuner thingy from inside the TV, thus making it a TV which cannot be used for TV, only DVDs or videos...if you do this you are still liable to pay as far as I know, even though your equipment isn't suitable for receiving TV.


----------

